# Looking for a good breeder for toy poodle, ideally red or apricot



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi huifen, I would go to Gail Zamora in Grass Valley, or Connie Halcom at Rainbow Toy Poodles in SLC, Utah.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I know it is much further than you were hoping for, Nancy and Jack Baker in Florida breeds beautiful red toy poodles. Their kennel name is NanJac.


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Hi huifen, I would go to Gail Zamora in Grass Valley, or Connie Halcom at Rainbow Toy Poodles in SLC, Utah.


thank you so much! I called Gail and she said she does 2 litters a month. It feels that is very frequent to me. But I am a novice with breeders and would appreciate any thoughts on that. I will contact Rainbow! 
Also, any advice on what are good ages for a toy poodle puppy to come home? 8 weeks? 11 weeks?


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Thank 


farleysd said:


> I know it is much further than you were hoping for, Nancy and Jack Baker in Florida breeds beautiful red toy poodles. Their kennel name is NanJac.


Thank you so much, I will check them out!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not speaking for MF but Gail is a well-respected breeder who does have a larger kennel than we usually think of when looking at quality breeders.

She's testing Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) and may still be showing, not sure. She has the experience to select her pairs well.

10 weeks is considered sort of a minimum for toys. The litters are smaller so getting as much "schooling" from mom and siblings as reasonable is helpful.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would expect the breeder to keep the pup until 12 weeks of age. Because of their tiny size as puppies they are at risk for hypoglycemia and can have trouble regulating their temperature etc. The larger the puppy the less risk and as they grow the risk diminishes. 









Toy Breed Hypoglycemia






www.animalcarevets.com













How to Prevent Low Blood Sugar in Puppies


Hypoglycemia or “low blood sugar” refers to the condition when there is not enough sugar in the bloodstream. When your dog’s body is deprived of sugar, the ability to function declines and loss of consciousness or even death can result.




firstvet.com


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

huifen said:


> thank you so much! I called Gail and she said she does 2 litters a month. It feels that is very frequent to me. But I am a novice with breeders and would appreciate any thoughts on that. I will contact Rainbow!
> Also, any advice on what are good ages for a toy poodle puppy to come home? 8 weeks? 11 weeks?


It is more frequent than I would like to see in a breeder, honestly. But it's hard to get ALL of the criteria. Gail definitely has good reputation among breeders and puppy buyers and that says a lot, plus I've seen her dogs in person and they are gorgeous with great temperaments. Connie at Rainbow shares some of Gail's lines.

I agree with Rose and Skylar--10-12 weeks seems like the ideal window to bring home a toy poodle.


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not speaking for MF but Gail is a well-respected breeder who does have a larger kennel than we usually think of when looking at quality breeders.
> 
> She's testing Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) and may still be showing, not sure. She has the experience to select her pairs well.
> 
> 10 weeks is considered sort of a minimum for toys. The litters are smaller so getting as much "schooling" from mom and siblings as reasonable is helpful.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> It is more frequent than I would like to see in a breeder, honestly. But it's hard to get ALL of the criteria. Gail definitely has good reputation among breeders and puppy buyers and that says a lot, plus I've seen her dogs in person and they are gorgeous with great temperaments. Connie at Rainbow shares some of Gail's lines.
> 
> I agree with Rose and Skylar--10-12 weeks seems like the ideal window to bring home a toy poodle.


Thank you for the information! Has anyone heard of Sara Jane from Los Gatos?


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> I would expect the breeder to keep the pup until 12 weeks of age. Because of their tiny size as puppies they are at risk for hypoglycemia and can have trouble regulating their temperature etc. The larger the puppy the less risk and as they grow the risk diminishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

huifen said:


> Thank you for the information! Has anyone heard of Sara Jane from Los Gatos?


@Los Gatoan has posted extensively about her dealings with this person. I would stay away just based on that. Tagging so she will see this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

huifen said:


> Thank you for the information! Has anyone heard of Sara Jane from Los Gatos?


I have no personal experience with this breeder, but please be sure to read through to the end of this thread: Feedback on Sara Jane?


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much for everyone's advice. I feel like I dodged a bullet! I am grateful that there is such a supportive and caring community here! I will give Gail a call and set up a time. I tried rainbow but can't reach them yet. I will give Gail a call.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

huifen said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's advice. I feel like I dodged a bullet! I am grateful that there is such a supportive and caring community here! I will give Gail a call and set up a time. I tried rainbow but can't reach them yet. I will give Gail a call.


Hi we got our puppy from Gail Zamora she is 10 months now and she is perfect. Gail keeps her puppies until they are 12 weeks. i would definitely recommend getting a puppy from her she was very informative and cares for her dogs. We are very happy


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Has anyone have feedback about Denise from SantaBarbaraPoodle?





WE GOT PUPPIES







santabarbaratoypoodle.com


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

I made an appointment with Gail in GrassValley and will go up to see her.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

huifen said:


> I made an appointment with Gail in GrassValley and will go up to see her.


Enjoy your visit 😊. They were always so nice to me when I'd stop by their benching area during the GGKC shows at the Cow Palace.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

huifen said:


> I made an appointment with Gail in GrassValley and will go up to see her.


I’m excited for you! Please keep us posted


----------



## Quizle206 (11 mo ago)

huifen said:


> I made an appointment with Gail in GrassValley and will go up to see her.


How did your visit go with Gail? We have an appointment with her in a week!


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

We had a great visit. Gail is wonderful and clearly cares very much about the puppies she bred.
We came back with 2 puppies! My husband had his heart set on a red one because that is what
he had as a boy but my daughter fell in love with an apricot one and would not hear of not taking it.
All Gail's puppies are beautiful. I would recommend her any day!
Thank you to everyone for the helpful information.
Special thank you to everyone on the forum who pointed me to Gail - MaizeFrosty, Tsoto, Rose and Poos, and also 
to everyone who steered me away from a very bad mistake - PeggyThe Parti and Skylar.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations! Welcome Home Puppies! 

I expect Gail has gone over some of the additional challenges of taking on two at a time. It can be tricky but is doable. 

Several of us and our pups have made it thru the challenges, so we'll all be here for you, your family, and the pups .


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics and meet your new babies!


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Congratulations on your two new babies! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. Looking forward to photos of your new babies.

Haha, you will now have your hands full training two puppies. I have a friend with two puppies - she signed up for 2 puppy classes - one for each puppy. She has to walk and train each separately to avoid litter-mate syndrome. It's important to keep each puppy independantely interacting with the family and not to get so tightly bonded to each other.


----------



## huifen (11 mo ago)

Quizle206 said:


> How did your visit go with Gail? We have an appointment with her in a week!


Hi Quizie206 - my visit with Gail was fantastic. The other members were absolutely right in recommending her!
It was very apparent that she really knows her dogs and cares very much for them. I got 2 puppies from her, one planned, one my daughter fell in love with and wouldn't part with it. The one we had a deposit on was very nervous when we met him, even shivering a little. We were somewhat worried. Then she brought out the mom who was absolutely the kindest and sweetest mother dog ever. We took the one we planned on, and he has been an absolute champ. No anxiety whatsoever once he came home. Ate like a champ, slept like a champ, loves affection but can entertain himself. An absolutely dream puppy. The one my daughter fell in love with was 12 weeks old. It was outgoing and came right up to my daughter. Gail told us that the puppy is high energy and she is absolutely right. It can get overly excited, but can also calm down if you just hold it still and pet it and speak to it until it settles down. It is is an absolutely beautiful puppy. We are a little tired out from the older one but it is also very trainable. It looks right at you and wants to engage. I would absolutely listen to Gail about the temperament of the puppy. She is honest and sincere.
I will be sending everyone i know who wants a puppy her way!
Huifen


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

huifen said:


> Hi Quizie206 - my visit with Gail was fantastic. The other members were absolutely right in recommending her!
> It was very apparent that she really knows her dogs and cares very much for them. I got 2 puppies from her, one planned, one my daughter fell in love with and wouldn't part with it. The one we had a deposit on was very nervous when we met him, even shivering a little. We were somewhat worried. Then she brought out the mom who was absolutely the kindest and sweetest mother dog ever. We took the one we planned on, and he has been an absolute champ. No anxiety whatsoever once he came home. Ate like a champ, slept like a champ, loves affection but can entertain himself. An absolutely dream puppy. The one my daughter fell in love with was 12 weeks old. It was outgoing and came right up to my daughter. Gail told us that the puppy is high energy and she is absolutely right. It can get overly excited, but can also calm down if you just hold it still and pet it and speak to it until it settles down. It is is an absolutely beautiful puppy. We are a little tired out from the older one but it is also very trainable. It looks right at you and wants to engage. I would absolutely listen to Gail about the temperament of the puppy. She is honest and sincere.
> I will be sending everyone i know who wants a puppy her way!
> Huifen


I feel Gail truly does know temperament. She told me my puppy was sassy and was very smart another poodle foum member reached out to me and said she met my puppy when she went to get a puppy from Gail and that she was just to smart and went for a more laidback pup. this is all true of her Lol She is also very sweet And loves everything and every one. She keeps me on my toes for sure but most importantly she is healthy and has only given us joy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

huifen said:


> * It *was outgoing and came right up to my daughter. Gail told us that the puppy is high energy and she is absolutely right. * It *can get overly excited, but can also calm down if you just hold *it *still and pet it and speak to it until it settles down. It is is an absolutely beautiful puppy. We are a little tired out from the older one but it is also very trainable. It looks right at you and wants to engage. I would absolutely listen to Gail about the temperament of the puppy. She is honest and sincere.
> I will be sending everyone i know who wants a puppy her way!
> Huifen


What sex is the older puppy?


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations on your 2 new pups! We would love to see photos!

Last June I got a male tpoo from Gail. He is definitely high energy and can be a bit mischievous, but he has a very sweet disposition. He hasn't met a person or dog he doesn't like.


----------



## Chrissy (Jan 20, 2021)

farleysd said:


> I know it is much further than you were hoping for, Nancy and Jack Baker in Florida breeds beautiful red toy poodles. Their kennel name is NanJac.


They breed wonderful toy poodles. We got ours from Nanjac last fall and we are very happy with our puppy. I highly recommend them - Nancy and Jack. It is worth it if you are able to travel to Florida.


----------



## Atxpoodlegirl (9 mo ago)

Chrissy said:


> They breed wonderful toy poodles. We got ours from Nanjac last fall and we are very happy with our puppy. I highly recommend them - Nancy and Jack. It is worth it if you are able to travel to Florida.


ive been trying to get in touch with them, I’ve left a phone call and an email. Did it take you awhile for them to get back to you?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Atxpoodlegirl said:


> ive been trying to get in touch with them, I’ve left a phone call and an email. Did it take you awhile for them to get back to you?


The national specialty is coming up so they could be on the road and extremely busy just now. I don't know for certain, of course, just a guess on my part.


----------



## Chrissy (Jan 20, 2021)

Atxpoodlegirl said:


> ive been trying to get in touch with them, I’ve left a phone call and an email. Did it take you awhile for them to get back to you?


Keep trying to reach them. Their puppies are wonderful


----------

